# Lot of Free Patterns on this site



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

This is one of a few sites I linked to my facebook.

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love that site!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Barons daughter said:


> This is one of a few sites I linked to my facebook.
> 
> http://www.knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns/


Thanks 
Pzoe


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bookmarked it...thank you.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Got it.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the site. The Katia Batwing Top is stunning.


----------



## crafter5 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you, will book mark it & check it out.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Many thanks,saw a couple of things I want to make. :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Love it, thanks. 
Saved the OnLine Supersocke - it has sock sizes table (in cm) and everything you need to know for basic sock knitting, like # of sts to cast on, how many sts in heel width, rows in heel height plus more. This is great for a beginner like me.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Great link, thanks!


----------



## droppedastitch (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for this link the patterns are a bit moe fashionable on here. I have just joined today and not done this before. Just recently got back into knitting through my daughter seeing reduced wool for a long chunky cardigan. Now busy knitting and realised how i miss it had operation and having to keep foot elevated what an opportunity. Thanks again.


----------



## droppedastitch (Apr 18, 2012)

droppedastitch said:


> Thank you for this link the patterns are a bit moe fashionable on here. I have just joined today and not done this before. Just recently got back into knitting through my daughter seeing reduced wool for a long chunky cardigan. Now busy knitting and realised how i miss it had operation and having to keep foot elevated what an opportunity. Thanks again.


----------

